# Out-of-town hotel apartments / monthly let?



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I'm "between residences"  - have been living in an apartment in The Greens, and will look for similar in the New Year.

In the interim, I'm looking for a low-cost hotel apartment for 6 weeks / 2 months.

But it's holiday season (or the "bubble effect" - _wait, there is no bubble_) - prices in the usual areas of TECOM and Barsha are rather higher than I would like to pay. Many places are full, some others are not offering monthly rates (_I guess they can fill up on holiday lets_), and from the ones that are, I've been quoted >15k pcm for a small 1-bed, inclusive rates.

I have a car, so not bothered too much within reason where I'm located.

Does anyone know / can anyone recommend any hotel apartments in non-touristy areas that might come at a more reasonable cost? I guess on the 311 corridor rather than SZR - Silicon Oasis, Motor City, or similar?

Thanks
Lamp

PS it would also be an advantage if they would accept my cat, to save me having to pay secrecy favours to the cleaner...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Easy Hotel in Jebel Ali is less than 200dhs a night but that's well out of the way, maybe check out agoda dot com and find somewhere cheap in Deira or Bur Dubai.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Easy Hotel in Jebel Ali is less than 200dhs a night but that's well out of the way, maybe check out agoda dot com and find somewhere cheap in Deira or Bur Dubai.


Thanks Felix, I'll take a look


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you checked with local SKAI Residency in the Greens?
Why don't you just take a walk there (it's usually more effective than email/phone) and see what they can offer?
BTW why did you leave your apartment in the first place?


----------



## Gyp Rosetti (Aug 6, 2013)

Byja - what are the skai residence like at the greens do you know. I have a wife and two kids and looking for serviced apartments for January but couldn't much info on them. 
Looked at nuran as well but online saying no availability


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Byja said:


> Have you checked with local SKAI Residency in the Greens?


Nope, but I shall - thanks for the pointer. I did get an offer on a 1-bed in the Greens through DubaiShortStay, but not available until next week.



Byja said:


> BTW why did you leave your apartment in the first place?


End of annual contract, and I want to slice a chunk off my rent (and landlord wants to add a chunk to _his_ rent!).


----------



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

One of my colleagues is living in a low budget yet very beautiful hotel apartment in Ghusais. she showed me the photos I really loved it and it's big. I think its somewhere near grand hotel.
you can talk to the manager and get a special contract or rate.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The nice area in Ghusais is most likely the Dubai side of Al Nahda.

Lamp, have you looked at places near Wafi or Deira City Center? They're quite decent and have some great apartments.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> The nice area in Ghusais is most likely the Dubai side of Al Nahda.
> 
> Lamp, have you looked at places near Wafi or Deira City Center? They're quite decent and have some great apartments.


Thanks Pam / Memi

No, actually I didn't look there as Mrs Lamp's friends are all this end of town. It makes it quite a trek for her to visit. But perhaps it is worth reconsideration, at least for a short while.

Immediate issue is to find a cheap hotel for a few days nearby Greens in order to vacate my apartment (today) - wife is away, so requisite standards are a bit lower.  I can then look properly for the hotel apartment.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How about Ibis in Al Barsha....they have that big sign that says AED 299 a night?


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> How about Ibis in Al Barsha....they have that big sign that says AED 299 a night?


Really?? I thought it was 500++ when I drove to MOE on Friday. Will check it out


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Really?? I thought it was 500++ when I drove to MOE on Friday. Will check it out


Maybe the rate has changed! Yikes!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Gyp Rosetti said:


> Byja - what are the skai residence like at the greens do you know. I have a wife and two kids and looking for serviced apartments for January but couldn't much info on them.
> Looked at nuran as well but online saying no availability


I've only stayed there for couple of days before I finally moved into the apartment in the Greens.
For me, it was more than ok, but be aware that I was on my own back then, and only stayed there for a short period.
I've seen a lot of families there with small children, but the room that I've got is definitely not suitable for a longer stay or a whole family. One thing that I still remember is that there was no washer&dryer in the room, only dishwasher.
Then again, the whole SKAI residency is simply a residential building, similar to other buildings around it, converted to a "hotel", so I guess there are better rooms/apartments for a family.
And one more thing, obvious, but worth mentioning - they don't have a restaurant, you have to take care of that yourself.


----------



## Gyp Rosetti (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the useful info


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Gyp Rosetti said:


> Looked at nuran as well but online saying no availability


Just an update on this - I visited this morning, and it seems the owners are selling up once the place is empty (possibly to SKAI next door). They have loads of empty apartments, but are not taking new residents (_even when I asked nicely, just for a few days_).


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Thanks Pam / Memi
> 
> No, actually I didn't look there as Mrs Lamp's friends are all this end of town. It makes it quite a trek for her to visit. But perhaps it is worth reconsideration, at least for a short while.
> 
> Immediate issue is to find a cheap hotel for a few days nearby Greens in order to vacate my apartment (today) - wife is away, so requisite standards are a bit lower.  I can then look properly for the hotel apartment.


Try the Armada hotel in DIP. its about 3500 a month for a hotel room.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Just an update on this - I visited this morning, and it seems the owners are selling up once the place is empty (possibly to SKAI next door). They have loads of empty apartments, but are not taking new residents (_even when I asked nicely, just for a few days_).


Lamplighter...Ibis is 450++, I just passed by the place about an hour ago and saw the sign.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Lamplighter...Ibis is 450++, I just passed by the place about an hour ago and saw the sign.


Ibis Al Barsha is the one that you see from SZR (near Al Zahra hospital). I think Lamplighter may have seen the Ibis near Mall of EMirates (near the Al Barsha station). 
There is also this City Max hotel in AL Barsha (near MOE parking entrance at the back) which is usually cheaper than Ibis. 
There is Novotel near the Worl Trade Center which used to be 350++ some 3 weeks back.

Everything seems to have suddenly become expensive in the last couple of weeks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's the Air Show week


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

even Premier Inn DIP have jumped on the band wagon 995 a night from 275


----------



## Gyp Rosetti (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks lamplighter


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

rsinner said:


> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> > Lamplighter...Ibis is 450++, I just passed by the place about an hour ago and saw the sign.
> ...


The one I see is after Wish Lounge / Change initiative in Barsha 1. It was 450++ today when I passed (AED545).

I'm in Premier Inn (DSO) at AED495incl. (complete with i-music inconsideratii and intoxicated locals) - the sooner out, the better!


----------



## MichaelMM (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm living in hotels now since months, because I fly up and down between here and Europe. Prices increased considerably since the summer, when even top 4* hotels had been available at AED 250 per night incl. breakfast. Actually I'm at the Ramee Rose in Tecom, until Sep 30 it was 260 B/B, and from Oct onwards 375. However, 100 surcharge for Diwali (Nov 1-15), 150 surcharge for Air show (Nov 16-23) and for Big 5 Show (Nov 24-29). 

Most cheaper hotels are at Deira, but as I work at Jebel Ali they are too far away for me despite having own car. I normally use this hotel website since decades already: HRS - HOTEL RESERVATION SERVICE, by adjusting the language also the currency is changed. It gives a rather long list of potential hotel rooms available incl. finetuning.


----------



## gpetro (Nov 15, 2013)

I know this does not answer your question, but I might be looking for something short term also in the very near future. I will not be taking my wife, and I was thinking about possibly looking for another expat that might want to split a place for a month or two. Any advice on how to find a possible room mate? I just want to do this until I get a place of my own, once I secure a new job.


----------

